# Road trip - San Luis Potosi, Zacatecas, Aguascalientes



## trek7001 (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife and I live in Puebla and are thinking about doing a roadtrip to visit some more of Mexico. Specifically to San Luis Potosi, Zacatecas, and Aguascalientes, before returning via Morelia to Puebla.

We plan on sticking to toll roads, driving during daylight hours, and staying within the city limits for the locations we visit. We've been living in Mexico for over a year, and have driven all over south-eastern Mexico with zero issues. However, I'm a bit hesitant with heading "north" especially after reviewing the State Department advisories.

Is it worth taking the trip, or would we be better off staying put or maybe visiting somewhere else? For sure, I'd like to take the trip, but not if there is a reasonable chance of running into trouble.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

trek7001 said:


> My wife and I live in Puebla and are thinking about doing a roadtrip to visit some more of Mexico. Specifically to San Luis Potosi, Zacatecas, and Aguascalientes, before returning via Morelia to Puebla.
> 
> We plan on sticking to toll roads, driving during daylight hours, and staying within the city limits for the locations we visit. We've been living in Mexico for over a year, and have driven all over south-eastern Mexico with zero issues. However, I'm a bit hesitant with heading "north" especially after reviewing the State Department advisories.
> 
> ...


My Fall 2012 trip included Guadalajara, Aguascalientes, Zacatecas and Mexico City. I'd planned to stop in San Luis Potosi, but I liked Zacatecas so much I extended the days spent there and eliminated SLP from the itinerary. I flew into GDL, out of the DF and traveled between cities by bus.

From what I know from speaking with friends/acquaintences in the areas and from what I read in the newspapers, blogs, websites, etc., I don't see a risk in driving the route you suggest. I'd personally not drive the area north of Zacatecas, however, because of recent narco terrorist and military activity.

Time of year for the visit will be important. It is to me. I don't think the Winter months are as enjoyable as Summer/Early Fall. It can get cold at the upper elevations. I'm an outdoor, walk-about person and decent weather is important to my own enjoyment.

I very much liked both Aguascalientes and Zacatecas. Zacatecas more than Aguascalientes, though. Depending on the time of year you visit these cities, they can be very quiet to full to the brim with activities. May is active in Aguascalientes because of the state fair. The biggest such event in Mexico. Absolutely huge in size. And September is a great month to be in Zacatecas because of various celebrations. There are probably other times of the year each has some special activities planned. There are museums and other cultural things to occupy your time. I think Zacatecas has spectacular cultural venues.

I've not visited SLP before, and when my bus from Zacatecas to Mexico City passed through SLP before turning south to Mexico City and I had a good look at the city from the expansive windows ... I thought to myself, "Good thing I didn't come here." I didn't get a very good impression. Though, I understand, know, there are some good parts of the city. 

Best of luck with your trip planning.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You can easily drive to SLP from Puebla in one day. We've not stayed there burt I gather centro is very nice. Then only a couple of hours drive to Zacatecas which I have visited and a great place. As stated, it is the coldest of the bajio mining towns so January could be real cold. Aguascaliente only about an hour or so. I haven't heard much other than the annual fair. Then probably3-4hrs to Morelia. It's an OK town but I prefer Patzcuaro and it is only another hour. With the Norte connection, Patzcuaro or Morelia to Puebla also an easy days drive.


----------



## trek7001 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the reply. Looking at a map, it looks like a very "doable" trip, but considering the time of year, I think we'll hold off for warmer weather!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Probably a good decision-March/April or later would be good.
At this time of year, I'm more likely to think beaches than mountains.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

The weather isn't that bad at the moment . My son is in Leon at the moment and the weather is around 80 in the day with a low of 50 . Zacatecas and Aguascalientes will be cooler , but not terrible . My wife's family always complain about the heat in late April/May/June in El Bajio . 
The rains usually bring some relief in July - September .


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For Zacatecas (ciity), seasonal average temperatures for December and January range from a daily low of the low-30s F. to the mid-60s F high. So once the Sun sets it'll get cold and it'll warm-up by late-morning. Many to most places people won't likely have heat. For some people, those weather conditions are fine. For me, the temperatures have a restrictive impcact on my explorations of the places I visit.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Longford said:


> For Zacatecas (ciity), seasonal average temperatures for December and January range from a daily low of the low-30s F. to the mid-60s F high. So once the Sun sets it'll get cold and it'll warm-up by late-morning. Many to most places people won't likely have heat. For some people, those weather conditions are fine. For me, the temperatures have a restrictive impcact on my explorations of the places I visit.




I doubt if he wants to wait 11 months until December . The current weather trend for Zacatecas is mid 60's to 70 in the afternoon with a low around 40 . 

Next month and March have some pretty decent weather .


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Longford's point is that December/January is the coldest time of year, so it may not be the ideal time to visit Zacatecas. He isn't recommending that one wait until December - just the opposite.

February 15 is the magic date in the bajio. It seems that every year the cold snap ends and it gets nice literally on that very day. Early March is a great time to travel because Mexicans are not "de vacaciones" yet (you don't want to travel for semana santa if you can possibly avoid it!) but the weather is magnificent. 

If the OP can delay his trip a few weeks he can find the "best of all possible worlds" (my apologies to Voltaire).


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I think Longford's point is that December/January is the coldest time of year, so it may not be the ideal time to visit Zacatecas. He isn't recommending that one wait until December - just the opposite.
> 
> February 15 is the magic date in the bajio. It seems that every year the cold snap ends and it gets nice literally on that very day. Early March is a great time to travel because Mexicans are not "de vacaciones" yet (you don't want to travel for semana santa if you can possibly avoid it!) but the weather is magnificent.
> 
> If the OP can delay his trip a few weeks he can find the "best of all possible worlds" (my apologies to Voltaire).



The moral of the story is December's weather doesn't relate to a February trip .


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I suggested in a new thread, Alternate Road Trip that if OP wanted winter trip that Monarchs in Michoacan would be a good alternative, especially in February/early March.


----------

